# fascia bent as drip edge??



## Dverrett09 (Mar 29, 2021)

You guys this is my first post. Trying to get an understanding of the roof and the “drip edge”

I had a roofer come look at my home built in October of 2020 and he noticed my drip edge, which I didn’t have. Instead it was the fascia bent and angled as one. Is this normal? Should this be a concern? I’ll show pictures. Thanks in advance.


----------

